# A unicorn UE delivery that paid $44.80 with a $13.82 base fare going 2.5 miles with very little difficulty



## VanKalDriver (Sep 13, 2021)

So I got a unicorn delivery from Chick-Fil-A in Portage, MI going 2.5 miles to what turned out to be a house next to a golf course. What really baffled me about this is why so many drivers had declined or cancelled it beforehand!

It was a big order, and strangely for this restaurant, it seemed ready and waiting for a driver as opposed to them normally waiting for the driver to arrive to make the food (though the wait time has still never been excessive for me) and in fact one of the staff said they were about to _throw it away,_ but then I showed up just in time - and I was in my spot nearby so I could just show up to this place or a few others on foot!

I actually hesitated to take this $21.82 offer for a single going 2.5 miles on suspicion that it could be too good to be true and I could get some kind of fraud accusation - but I'm sure glad I didn't look that gift horse in the mouth, and did take it! It was a big order, but I was able to get it all in one trip. The customer's actual tip (after the hour is up and the full tip is shown if it's over $8) was $30.98!! Very nice surprise for me there on a slow day overall.

In addition, Uber must have boosted the offer a lot as it bounced between drivers for some reason despite not being all that difficult, aside from it being a large order. Maybe some drivers cancelled it for oversized item when they saw "20 items" on it?

Finally, Uber lost $8.19 on the customer side of the transaction, paying me that much more in base fare than what the customer was charged as such - but I'm still quite sure Uber made at least a little money overall with the big order on the restaurant side!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Awesome tip you got!


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I auto decline chick fil a regardless of the amount just because it's a hassle, which I imagine other people do too.

You hit the jackpot, as they easily could have afforded to order some real food.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Tomorrow when you log in your account will show a -$44.80 balance accompanied by a theft accusation and a warning that stealing chicken sandwiches may get you banned from the platform. 😁


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

VanKalDriver said:


> So I got a unicorn delivery from Chick-Fil-A in Portage, MI going 2.5 miles to what turned out to be a house next to a golf course. What really baffled me about this is why so many drivers had declined or cancelled it beforehand!
> 
> It was a big order, and strangely for this restaurant, it seemed ready and waiting for a driver as opposed to them normally waiting for the driver to arrive to make the food (though the wait time has still never been excessive for me) and in fact one of the staff said they were about to _throw it away,_ but then I showed up just in time - and I was in my spot nearby so I could just show up to this place or a few others on foot!
> 
> ...





VanKalDriver said:


> So I got a unicorn delivery from Chick-Fil-A in Portage, MI going 2.5 miles to what turned out to be a house next to a golf course. What really baffled me about this is why so many drivers had declined or cancelled it beforehand!
> 
> It was a big order, and strangely for this restaurant, it seemed ready and waiting for a driver as opposed to them normally waiting for the driver to arrive to make the food (though the wait time has still never been excessive for me) and in fact one of the staff said they were about to _throw it away,_ but then I showed up just in time - and I was in my spot nearby so I could just show up to this place or a few others on foot!
> 
> ...


Congrats on your order.

That's a good example of being at the right place at the right time you lucky bastard. 

A large order at Chik Fil A usually takes a LONG time. A small order at Chik Fil A can take a long time.

The most likely scenario is the original estimated total was under $15 ($22 of the $30 tip was hidden by Uber). As shitloads of drivers cancelled due to the very long wait, Uber gradually started bumping up their payout which reached $13 by the time you accepted the order.

The place probably looked like a revolving door of drivers walking in and then walking out empty handed

By the time you accepted the order the food was ready.


----------



## VanKalDriver (Sep 13, 2021)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> Tomorrow when you log in your account will show a -$44.80 balance accompanied by a theft accusation and a warning that stealing chicken sandwiches may get you banned from the platform. 😁


Next day now, same money, no warning, still 99% satisfaction and I'm online now. I just need to actually go to Kalamazoo or Portage to actually get anything - it's rare for me to get any from home.

And both Chick-Fil-A's in my market are pretty good. Lobbies open, and while they usually wait for the driver to arrive to make the food, once the driver does, it doesn't take too long. Normally Chick-Fil-A orders are hot and fresh when I leave with them.

Every market is different. I'm sure in some other markets Chick-Fil-A is terrible while Burger Kings actually have their lobbies open, unlike the ones in mine. Maybe some of those other drivers heard bad things about _other_ Chick-Fil-A's in _other_ markets and auto-declined that one because it was Chick-Fil-A. Helped me get my unicorn payout for delivering lukewarm food.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

There's nothing wrong with chick fil a.

It's the customers that suck. Everyone orders from there just so they don't want to deal with the long lines and madness, but don't want to pay enough for someone else to do it for them.


----------



## Be Right There (9 mo ago)

Interesting responses. While I'm normally not a fan of fast food deliveries like the rest of you, I've had nothing but good experiences with CFA.

Though I've never come close to a $44.80 payout, they consistently pay in the $2-$3/mile range. Plus, all 4 of our local restaurants have their lobbies open and are either ready by the time I get there or it's a minute or two wait max.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

I used to pick up CFA on DD prior to 2020. The customers tipped good and I was usually in and out within 5 minutes. The issue is the location which I am pinged for 100's of time a day has like three parking spaces, is right next to a McDonald's, at a busy intersection and the line literally backs traffic up two traffic lights. It's just too much time and hassle now. They need to do like some of CFA's in other parts of the country and have a delivery only location where you just walk in and pick up at a locker.


----------

